# Curved turnouts



## Don Chovanec (Jan 13, 2009)

I been working on a plan that incorporates a circle layed on 4' by 4' center and branches out to two side boards 2' by 4' in an L Shape the center being 
|
the largest piece. _O sort of like this. 
I can see going around the edge and straight down each side but then I want to Have a Y coming out the circle towards each side lower down the circle. -<( )>- sort of like this. I have drawn this out and it looks cool but I am not sure it can be done. Is it possible to have turnouts off of a curve? The one I see are all straight track pieces. Thanks for any input


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

Yes. Walthers sells them under the Walthers name. They are made by Shinohara. Very good quality and pretty affordable. 

All of my switches are Walthers. I had trouble derailing at the frog with Atlas switches. Tried my voo-doo....nothing worked. Changed to Walthers after visiting a club that used them and that convinced me.


----------



## Don Chovanec (Jan 13, 2009)

Thanks, I will check out my whalther's catalog. I had a double crossover from them that worked good.


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

stationmaster said:


> Yes. Walthers sells them under the Walthers name. They are made by Shinohara. Very good quality and pretty affordable.
> 
> All of my switches are Walthers. I had trouble derailing at the frog with Atlas switches. Tried my voo-doo....nothing worked. Changed to Walthers after visiting a club that used them and that convinced me.


 
Are the Shinohara turnouts available in the same size as the Atlas?
Do they available in Code 100?

John


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

For the most part, I think so. Don't buy Shinohara though. Too expensive. The Walthers branded switches are cheaper. And the switches are the same.

You can save money to buy more train stuff.


----------

